# Trunk latch and License Plate bulb not working



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Everything in that area corrodes..
I had the same thing happen.
The bulb was fixed by sanding the contacts that hold it.
The trunk button is a lost cause...
Mine hasnt worked in 50k miles...


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

I would agree with the corrosion theory. If you're still under warranty I would assume it would be covered.

I had taken the chrome bar off when I was struggling to install my LED bulbs for the license plate light. I noticed it is very poorly weatherproofed. Like a very thin line of rubber I think is more to keep it from scratching the paint than it is to keep water out.


----------



## siekscr (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not worried as much about the trunk latch. I'm no longer under warranty regardless. I noticed the corroding though, the screws practically broke off when I replaced the bulbs.


----------



## driver-start (Oct 13, 2016)

LEd plates are useful in the licence plate?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

driver-start said:


> LEd plates are useful in the licence plate?


They work fine!


----------

